# Audi TT 3.2 Daily Driver -> goes Clubsport



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

To introduce me and especially my Audi TT: 

Always loved the Audi TT for general. 
And as the bigger 3.2 out of the R32 was available in the TT my decision was done... 

I already driven all VR6 engines at almost every stage. But the 3.2 is my all time favorite(mounted one with a few upgrades in my Corrado some years ago. Some pics: http://www.corrado-database.nl/index.ph ... do&id=3284) 

But the engine in combination with the smooth design of TT is really one of kind. 

My TT is a 2004 Audi TT 3.2 US spec. I changed several things as the US headlights(without those sidemarkers the look is not that strange) for example. But it is only my daily driver so really big mods wasn't planned...but what should i say... 

But enough, here are some (older) pics:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> To introduce me and especially my Audi TT:
> 
> Always loved the Audi TT for general.
> And as the bigger 3.2 out of the R32 was available in the TT my decision was done...
> ...


 Nice, cant wait to see your take on "Club Sport" :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Never seen a red 3.2 with those wheels, excellent combo :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I love the way your car looks with the BBS's! Do you still have them?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The wheels are standard on the V6..esp in Europe. 
Steve


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, those was the OEM wheels...even on my US spec TT. 

First idea with the TT was just to drive it and no bigger modifications...but stupid as it goes... one of the first few mods was to paint the front rings black... 

And maybe sometime another coilover setup... 
Planned was a Bilstein PSS9. 

And yes, still running my BBS E19/28 racing wheels but with another setup...:wave:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I was referring to a set of gold bbs' that I have seen in some other pictures he had posted a while back. I don't know their actual name.


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

BBS racing wheels are in most cases with a gold center. The only wheels in my eyes that are authorized to run in "BBS gold"


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So what is "Clubsport" about your car?


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

These are the last few pics with the old setup from 2011: 
















Bigger stats was Bilstein PSS9, BBS E19 wheels, R32 ARBs, Quattro Sport seats...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Those are the ones I was talking about. Looks amazing! One of my favorite TT's, with that setup. Do you have any other pictures with those wheels on?


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Easy going. This was the old setup. Between2011 and 2012 was a lot of modifications


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Getting all the parts from my list was the goal first... 








Misc parts..some more for the look but some other like the Defcons... 








Really ugly air filter... 








Forge control arms...after Neuspeed the best available... 








Again Forge, love that strut bar 








Fat Eibach anti roll bars...26mm for the front and 24mm the rearaxle... 








rubber? Who needs rubber? 

8)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You gotta stop with that crappy (no pun intended) "Dirty Sanchez" watermark. Seriously. It ruins every photo. 

But it looks like your car will be lots of fun after those mods!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

agreed 
Looks like you have great parts but dirty sanchez that many times is a bit overkill:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> Forge control arms...after Neuspeed the best available...


 erm, uh...


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

These look good: 
http://www.neuspeed.com/83/2/0/1349/321069-adjustable-rear-lower-control-arms.html 
cnc'd 

Starting to paint some smaller parts gloss black... 


















New wider fiberglass front fenders... 
1,5kg...not that big saving  

















Idea behind that is to run 10" wheels in the front with a functional dimension of tire


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What where did u get those fenders


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

01ttgt28 said:


> What where did u get those fenders


 x2


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Those fenders are SRS GT. SRS is well known for wider OEM fenders in Europe. 

SRS


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> Those fenders are SRS GT. SRS is well known for wider OEM fenders in Europe.
> 
> SRS


 So no changes to rear fenders offered?


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

The rear fenders can handle 10" wheels with no fenderwork. 
See here:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I just meant for aesthetics, not actual fitment. Seems odd to widen the front and not the rear, but I guess it's only 15mm/side.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> The rear fenders can handle 10" wheels with no fenderwork.


 Not if proper tire size is used on those 10" wheels (like you're suggesting you'll be doing), especially if you're as low as you are. I know because with 295s or 315s mounted on my 10" wheels (wich btw is the appropriate width for that much mechanical support), the rear fenders had to be heated and pulled out quite a bit to avoid contact. 

What offset will you be running with the front wheels? 
What tire size do you have in mind? 

I've had these fenders in my wish list for a while now because on my track setup, the front tires are sticking out a whole lot and begging to be covered. I'm waiting to hear your impressions with the fit and finish.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Seems odd to widen the front and not the rear


 Actually for functionality and performance, the wider front track is desired with a car carrying 20% more weight on the steering axle and a "McCrapson" design prone to understeer  .


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Actually for functionality and performance, the wider front track is desired with a car carrying 20% more weight on the steering axle and a "McCrapson" design prone to understeer  .


 


20v master said:


> I just meant for aesthetics.


  

And quit calling it McCrapson.  Yes, it's a compromise, but you couldn't fit equal length A arms and our drivetrain in a car this small, though I bet you'd try if your class allowed it. :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> And quit calling it McCrapson.


 Trust me, I tried but everytime I take a turn which reminded me of the horrible geometry and camber curve, I change my mind.:laugh: 




20v master said:


> Yes, it's a compromise, but you couldn't fit equal length A arms and our drivetrain in a car this small, though I bet you'd try if your class allowed it. :laugh:


 You know I would if the rules allowed it, and I considered moving to F-prepared just for that reason but can't quite make peace with having to gut the car and chop the windshield yet (BTW, there is more than enough real estate, if the miata engineers can find space...). 




20v master said:


> fit equal length A arms


 Unequal length is actually what I want. The ability to tailor a slight dynamic camber gain or have a flat camber curve (if you can totally nail the two different A-arms lengths for the amount of weight transfer) is a dream I have every night.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> (BTW, there is more than enough real estate, if the miata engineers can find space...).


 Miata = longitudinal.  Just look at where the engines are in the longitudinal Quattro's. WAY out front of the front axle line. BOOOOO!!!! 

And we're way off topic. Now back to Club Sport Dirty Sanchez. :laugh: (Sounds like a club I don't want to visit!)


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

The SRS fenders will add about 30mm on each side. Aesthetics won't be that different cause the OEM frontfenders are smaller than the rear ones. 

Will run 255mm Federals for testing. 255 with 10" wheels is very common and suggested most of the track proven raceteams(Raeder for example) 
Important is the construction of the tire and the general setup of the car. 

Is >295mm in the States that much asked in that combination???


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

255 on a 10" wheel? I run 245's on my 7.5" wheels. :laugh:


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Lol. There is no (street)legal use of 245 tires on a


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> Lol. There is no (street)legal use of 245 tires on a


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know about the old world and its rules but this is what works in practice (it's always going to be a range but I'm using the minimum wheel size that can take X tire. Not talking about race tires specifically but street tires also). 

245 = 7 
255 = 8 
265 = 8.5 
275 = 9 
285 = 9.5 
295 = 10 
315 = 10.5


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

> Marcus_Aurelius
> 
> 
> I don't know about the old world and its rules but this is what works in practice (it's always going to be a range but I'm using the minimum wheel size that can take X tire. Not talking about race tires specifically but street tires also).
> ...


 Ok. We here in good old Europe ask the manufacturer for the tire specs in combintaion with the real stats of the car. As answer we get a permission and a suggested wheel size and pressure. 
There is NO performance tire or standard summer tire in Europe with such specs like posted...mabye some years ago... 
A universal formula for a tire/wheel combination doesn't make sense since we got cars between 600-3000kg...and 5-xxxPS. 
But maybe we got different sights. There is no low speed limit in that direction only a limit from the manufactrurer with different characters like ZR >240 km/h or Y for 300km/h in combination with a lot of other specifications. 

Mabye important this is no trial and error or something like 'nobody' knows as method...only serious approval with limiting laws and sometimes even a lot of engineering:laugh: 

BTW: How many fast cars are using that combinations on the Nürburgring or serious other tracks? 
Some examples: 
Porsche 911 Turbo(996) 8x18+225/40 and 11x18+295/30 
Audi TT RS VLN 2011 11x18 with 285mm race tires 
BMW M3 E92(2011) 8,5x19+245/35 and 9,5x19+265/35 
Porsche 911 Turbo(997) 8,5x19+235/35 and 11x19+305/30 
Mercedes C63 AMG 8,5x19+235/35 and 9,5x19+255/30 
Renault Megane RS Trophy 8,5x19+235/35 
Audi TT 8N Quattro Sport 8x18+235/40 and 8,5x18+235/40 
Corvette C6 Z06(2007) 10x18+275/35 and 12x19+325/30 
Are all these bone stock cars totally wrong?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> Are all these bone stock cars totally wrong?


 Yes, because we are talking about aftermarket wheels and tires. In America, it's not a crime to put a different size tire and/or wheel on the car.  

And we haven't even mentioned the stretched crowd, which I know you have over there too. 205 tire on a 9.5" wheel? :laugh: 

And then you have setups like this..... 










:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Typical for aftermarket wheel-setup?:wave: 

Yes, there is a lot stretched rubber in Europe with less tire than rim(did anybody said that it isn't so?) but 245 with 7,5" is the other extreme... 
Just wanted to show that my combination is absolutely nothing extreme or extraordinary as every more or less performance car got similar dimensions. 

And now BTT...


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

New old pics(2011)... 








Black screws... 








QS-seats, red seatbelts and QS rear seat delete 








space?? 








265/30 with 10inchers...bad boy:facepalm: 

Thinking about something for the exhaust. Maybe 3"? Maybe straight pipes...remember my Corrado long time ago...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So jealous of your seats and rear seat delete. :drool:


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

just OEM or OEM+...available at every VAG dealer


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> just OEM or OEM+...available at every VAG dealer


 Not in the US. And I'm not paying more than the car is worth for two seats.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Only need to sell a kidney to get it! 

Looks awesome, love the seats and RSD


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Really not? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3483671/page2 
http://www.bks-tuning.com/OEM-Audi-TTMK1-rear-seat-delete-kit 
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/catalog/product_detail.php?default_product=2018 
Recaro seats was never a cheap thing but Pole Positions are even new a real steal:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> Really not?
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3483671/page2
> http://www.bks-tuning.com/OEM-Audi-TTMK1-rear-seat-delete-kit
> http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/catalog/product_detail.php?default_product=2018
> Recaro seats was never a cheap thing but Pole Positions are even new a real steal:thumbup:


 $1600 for just the delete kit is such a ripoff though! If anything, I'd just get the bar (to have the dimpled endcaps) and make up something custom for a quarter of the price.


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Complete set is about 1200€ atm...expensive...yes, OEM+ absolutely:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

your stash' needs to be removed from photos


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Why? _My_ pics _my_ logo. So why worry?


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Well known parts i hope : 








Did some chassis mods while working on my TT... 








Powerflex+Defcons(thanks Mike again..) 
















H&R control arms...need to clean all a bit up 








Yes, i know only H&R coils, H&R anti roll kit, H&R control arms and Cayenne+R32 rotor setup but with a nice 3" exhaust. Trying to do a vid next time:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


>


 No idea what the first two are. Any chance you can take pics of the bracing on the rear subframe that runs at a 45* angle towards the front and outer edges of the car in the rear? It would be a pain because it runs under the aero bits underneath the car. You can see it bolted right where the exhaust hanger is in the pic above. It doesn't come on convertibles or non V6 TT's in the states. :beer:


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

You mean this(not my pic): 
http://data.motor-talk.de/data/gall...ststofftank-quattro-1-2413003265818229754.jpg


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PERFECT! :thumbup: Paging Max!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

NP 

Again smaller steps: 








Black or red? No polished is no more option


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

tow tow  









Bi-Xenons...very tight in the OEM inlays.. 








new painted bumper 








again? 









SRS GT fenders(history) :wink:


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

rubber... 








Nice to see the difference between 225/40 Bridgestones and 255/35 Federals...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/Kotfluegel-GT-vorne-AUDI-TT-8N::298.html 

Another pic, they are ~1" wider than stock :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/Kotfluegel-GT-vorne-AUDI-TT-8N::298.html
> 
> Another pic, they are ~1" wider than stock :thumbup:


Dang! :thumbup:


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Those are only photoshop fakes...the fenders are really more in reality


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So it's 30mm per side?

And I may have missed it, did you say what these were?


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Those are TT RS cooling flaps for less fading










inner fender of the SRS fenders(last pic of this setup:facepalm








New seals for the BBS racing wheels:thumbup:








With stickers on the outer lips or without








new inner barrels...wieder front wheels here i come








in comparison with the old barrels








KW Clubsport strut bearings..serious stuff:laugh:


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

New stainless steel exhaust...made by Edel01
Full 3", non resonated with flapper and bypass


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> your stash' needs to be removed from photos


Agreed. Car looks great, but that "Dirty Sanchez" mark kills the photos.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you got details on the flapper..
Has it just been re-used.
Looking good bud.
Steve


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Why does _my_ logo kill _my_ photos? Everything is viewble.:sly:

You can get flappers in all diameters here some for example:
http://www.oettle-tuning.de/epages/61293769.sf/de_AT/?ViewAction=View&ObjectID=10810984&Page=2


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers for the flapper info..ive ordered a 70mm
Steve


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

N1:thumbup:
Do you run 2x70mm or 1x70mm with your turbo?
My old turbo runs with 2x70mm cause there wasn't enough space for 3" or 3,5".
Be careful with the temperature


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

My system is 3" and the flapper will be replacing my electric one.
Here is my system..








Steve


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks good. But why replacing the electric one? Is it a Pierburg?


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

A little update...not much.
This time widen the BBS racing wheels from 9" to 10":

1. Good wheels need better tools 









2. Start with the raw magnesium center star









3. Now the aluminium seal ring









4. Add the new wider inner barrel(9")









5. Almost complete with the outer barrel(1")









6. Grade 12.9 BBS screws









7. Tighten the screws first round 10Nm









8. Tighten them final with 15Nm



















Already find the mistake


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> Looks good. But why replacing the electric one? Is it a Pierburg?


My electric has died due to different metals in the construction.
Steve


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Neb said:


> You gotta stop with that crappy (no pun intended) "Dirty Sanchez" watermark. Seriously. It ruins every photo.



He's just doing that in case anyone reposts his pics so he can try to extort things out of people. Trust me I know from experience with this guy... :facepalm:

Sad to see he's on here. Its been nice without him on the Corrado forum.


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

@Dogger: MY pics helped you with your business. This is what you said before
So i asked for a discount... but you rejected:facepalm:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> @Dogger: MY pics helped you with your business. This is what you said before
> So i asked for a discount... but you rejected:facepalm:



^^This is NOT how it happened at all...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> @Dogger: MY pics helped you with your business. This is what you said before
> So i asked for a discount... but you rejected:facepalm:





RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^This is NOT how it happened at all...


opcorn:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> opcorn:


opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> @Dogger: MY pics helped you with your business. This is what you said before
> So i asked for a discount... but you rejected:facepalm:


No they didn't help. Our design was already made at the time and your pics of TEC's part were a nice reference at the time. I explained this to you before but you keep choosing to call me a liar and bad mouth my parts on the forums. Luckily your reputation is so bad no one pays attention to what you say and we had two large group buys to Germany in the last 8 months. Maybe since a few of these wings are in Germany you can finally look at one and see how the design is different. Like I said before I am happy to post your IM's which I still have saved here which you even state that you wanted to copy TEC's design and were upset because we made a production part and you never did anything but talk about it. I believe your thread still exists where you posted about your plans...

I guess when I make any TT parts you are going to expect for me to give you one since you probably thought about making it at one time but never did... 

If that was asking it was a pretty condescending, arrogant, and rude way of asking.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

dogger said:


> I guess when I make any TT parts you are going to expect for me to give you one since you probably thought about making it at one time but never did...


I believe you owe me a refund on a Corrado raintray cover, if this is how preproduction thoughts payout...:screwy:

You better get started on TT parts, or you may just end up owing me your whole business... I have been day dreaming a lot lately.


----------



## Mary369 (Jul 6, 2012)

The rear fenders can handle 10" wheels with no fenderworkhttp://www.*********/ht3.jpg


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Updates, next week got a date with Raeder Motorsport for a better coilover setup 
Thinking about an adaptation of some kind of revo knuckels 








Fitment?









New brake setup, small BremboTurismo GT, 2pieced









And again...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks nice dude. But I'm hear by boycotting your threads until you come to your senses and get rid of that STUPID ass watermark.


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

10" work fine with the TT buTT...here with 265/30s


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

"But howsoever...
Why is he doing negative propaganda in my thread?
For me is that again not a sign of kind behaviour.
Especially after years of contact..."


With best regards 

Peter S.....




A sign of behavior like you posted negatively about my parts on the Corrado forums without ever having even seen one in person? Come on you try to question what kind of person I am yet you do such classless stuff. I read the full conversation you had with Nick and its amusing since you make my case/point even more clear and show what an arrogant snob you are. Please don't make me post your IM's. I still have them saved too...



And by the way it is possible to make a rear wing that is that good in design without using your pics or dimension because I have over 20 years of experience in fabrication and I graduated from one of the top automotive design schools in the world.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> Why does _my_ logo kill _my_ photos? Everything is viewble.:sly:


It is annoying, pointless, and childish.

If I go out and buy the same parts for my TT as you have...are you going to accuse me of copying you, citing your "watermarked" pictures as evidence?


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bump for updates.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Krazee said:


> It is annoying, pointless, and childish.
> 
> If I go out and buy the same parts for my TT as you have...are you going to accuse me of copying you, citing your "watermarked" pictures as evidence?


 
You guys keep calling it a watermark, but you fail to see he's just giving every one of his pictures the dirty sanchez. I thought it was pretty obvious :facepalm:


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Didn't realize that there is interest after that all here
Whatever...

Been driving and testing for some time. Even on more or less famous tracks like Nürburgring Nordschleife, Hockenheimring and Anneau du Rhin.
Tested some aerodynamic modificatios like the DMC flics and flacs:thumbup:

Did some shots:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

WOW!! I like the front fenders a lot!! but now the rear ones don't match  are you going to reshape the rears too???


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Goal was 10" with 255/35 rubbers all around. Different shapes for wider wheels is common:









Especially if it is not only for show

Soundvideo of the old setup:beer:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Morio said:


> WOW!! I like the front fenders a lot!! but now the rear ones don't match  are you going to reshape the rears too???


They probably match more than you think. It's easy to see how flared the fronts are in those angles. I don't think they even make rears.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Sorry they don't match and it throws my eyes off... Not hating just stating my opinion. I was hoping it would flow better since a lot of thought and detail went into this car.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah man. You need to do the back fenders now. And don't be afraid to go big. The bigger the better with the comparison to those fronts.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Link to flared rears, though? The company doesn't offer the rears.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Kacz07 said:


> Link to flared rears, though? The company doesn't offer the rears.


Which is why I don't have the fronts....  it will have to be custom and since this car is budget-less he should move forward and do it all and make us all so envious of a complete piece of art!!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> Which is why I don't have the fronts....  it will have to be custom and since this car is budget-less he should move forward and do it all and make us all so envious of a complete piece of art!!!


That right there


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Agreed. Fronts without rears is definitely noticeable, and looks incomplete...

The wheels fit under the stock rears, so spacer wide doesn't seem to justify all of the custom work


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

More pics, please. It would be sweet to see different angles of the front fender, if you have any. Video 360?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

any news here ??
do you still have the car ?


----------

